# Here's proof dogs go to heaven-someone just posted this on Facebook



## Karen519

*Log In | Facebook*


----------



## cory

That just gave me chills!!!! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## inge

Amazing!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## Nath

Karen519 said:


> *Log In | Facebook*


That's awesome Karen. Thank you for sharing that image.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping up!


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you Karen


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely proof they go to heaven!! Gave me chils as well! Thanks for posting this beautiful view of heaven to start out the day on!


----------



## cubbysan

Thanks for sharing - that is awesome.


----------



## Molly's Mum

That's beautiful  It's been over 10 years since my old golden went to the bridge and I still have to fight the tears when I think about her leaving us. This photo brings comfort, thank you


----------



## jweisman54

Thanks for sharing that. It is wonderful!


----------



## sharlin

AhhhhhhhhRoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janine

Love it...


----------



## Wendy427

sharlin said:


> AhhhhhhhhRoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


My sentiments, exactly. Thanks for sharing...and bumping up! :smooch:


----------



## oakleysmommy

Molly's Mum said:


> That's beautiful  It's been over 20 years since my old golden went to the bridge and I still have to fight the tears when I think about her leaving us. This photo brings comfort, thank you


 I am sorry..she must have been quite special. They leave too soon.


----------



## oakleysmommy

amazing.........


----------



## luvbuzz

that is beautiful.


----------



## Molly's Mum

oakleysmommy said:


> I am sorry..she must have been quite special. They leave too soon.



Thanks she was. I made a typo, it should have read over 10 years (not 20) but either way it was a long time ago and I still miss her. But I have many happy memories.


----------



## CrazyGolden

Thank you for sharing this picture. That is amazing and beautiful!


----------



## LibertyME

I think this is such a fun pic...it makes me smile! 
I know I will be on the look out for puppy clouds from now on!


----------



## magiclover

Thank you Karen for posting this. I love it!


----------



## Karen519

*bumping up*

Bumping up.


----------



## FinnTastic

Beautiful!!


----------



## maggie1951

Thanks Karen i saw that just now on facebook and it took my breath away


----------



## musicgirl

Wow. Amazing


----------



## paula bedard

That is perfect! I knew they went to Heaven, never a doubt, but seeing the proof is priceless!!! Thanks Karen.


----------



## Willow52

Beautiful!!


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom

AWESOME! Gave me goosebumps and I immediatley thought of my Bootsie Girl who went to the bridge 5 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for all of our dogs at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## baileyboym22

Thank you for sharing this. Through tears it brings peace.....


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

To all of our beloved dogs at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------

